# Big Novice BRP Race January 7th at NORCAR!



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP will have a points race at NORCAR on January 7th. It looks like we will have a few new BRP racers at this event..... The novice class should be a nice full field! If you have a son or daughter who is interested in racing....bring them out!!!! :thumbsup:

Bud - Emma would like a Bug body!!!


----------



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

*hope to be there*

I hope to have all I need by then. I am looking forward to learning more about the sport.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing run for the first time!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Travis will be making his first try at the big oval!!


Plaques for the novice racers will be ready, hope everyone has fun!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

sg1 said:


> Travis will be making his first try at the big oval!!
> 
> 
> Plaques for the novice racers will be ready, hope everyone has fun!!


will he be running your car?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> will he be running your car?


Nope 

An Associated 18b


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Travis will be making his first try at the big oval!!
> 
> 
> Plaques for the novice racers will be ready, hope everyone has fun!!


my worst nightmare......travis the fastest is coming at us,,,,time to go back to needle point :wave:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

K5, we have seen you drive, and not in a straight line, so how are you going to do needle point?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

TangTester said:


> K5, we have seen you drive, and not in a straight line, so how are you going to do needle point?


Shut the hell up Tang :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Shut the hell up Tang :thumbsup:


Just like the good old days...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

sg1 said:


> Just like the good old days...


 What? Dan not driving straight or Dan telling me to shut up.....or both?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

tangtester said:


> what? Dan not driving straight or dan telling me to shut up.....or both?


yes!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

sg1 said:


> yes!!!!


SG1.... you just earned a shut the hell up also !! :thumbsup:


----------



## warrenwrench (Nov 1, 2008)

Mike, will you possibly have enough parts with you to put togather A BRP? Bud said he will not be there Sat. If you will I can come and pick them up and maybe race a very old one I have in novice.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

warrenwrench - sent you a PM.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

What a night. What a turnout. 17 Novice racers. 46 entries total. Thanks to all who attended.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Pictures from last night are on our FB page NORCAR R/C. Thanks to everyone who came out and thanks to Dave Berry for the BBQ.

chuck


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Wow, what a good race. Packed house and some really good racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Got home at 1:30 this morning. The Toledo gang and myself had another great time racing at the Gate. Great turnout. The novice racers were a ball to watch.....and turn marshal too!!!!! :thumbsup: Looking forward coming out again at the next race.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Next BIG novice oval race is Feb 4th! Mark your calendar!


----------



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just like to thank all of the racers at The Gate for all the help that they gave to Steve and myself. I had a great time and can't wait to learn more about how to set the car up and become a better driver. Also would like to thank the schooling I received from all the young drivers that schooled me in how to really drive!!!!

Thanks much!!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

rcdude65 said:


> Just like to thank all of the racers at The Gate for all the help that they gave to Steve and myself. I had a great time and can't wait to learn more about how to set the car up and become a better driver. Also would like to thank the schooling I received from all the young drivers that schooled me in how to really drive!!!!
> 
> Thanks much!!!


Thanks to you for coming to the track and racing. Keep an eye on these threads or Norcarracing.com for updates to our schedule.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We will have another BIG novice race Feb 4th!!!!


----------

